# Games for PC



## Duck (Dec 19, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone knows of any games that you can buy and then not have to spend real money in the game? So I bought this game and then when I installed it, it was saying that I had to pay real money ($100) in the game and it was only a $20 game.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Not enough info to go on..what sort of game are you looking for?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I agree, what kind of games are you looking for? There's lots of games that don't require you to spend any money after the initial purchase of the game and there's also lots of totally free games, but we would need to know what kind of game you are looking for.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

try Tribes, the First releases are free, seems Valve has some free to play content as well but you will need to download "steam".


----------



## Duck (Dec 19, 2012)

Hunting or online games like WOW


----------



## eggman1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Try perfect world international. It's a lot like WOW but free.


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

http://game.giveawayoftheday.com/ has free full version games each Saturday and Sunday. 
Most of them aren't my kind of game, but once in a while I get a game I really like.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Everquest 2is a pc game like WoW and it is free to play but you can also get a subscription if you want to advance past the free for play limits.


----------



## Duck (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you Everyone! Thanks for the help!
Duck


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Guild wars 2 is a purchase game play free MMORPG....


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

||Downhome|| said:


> try Tribes, the First releases are free, seems Valve has some free to play content as well but you will need to download "steam".


Are there still servers up for Tribes? I used to play it in NC when it was hot and nasty or during hurricanes.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

lonelytree said:


> Are there still servers up for Tribes? I used to play it in NC when it was hot and nasty or during hurricanes.


There are a few yet you need to change the master servers, you can google the new addresses. 

Not nearly as many as there where in the hay day.

but I think they are all free except maybe the newest in the Franchise.


----------



## greg_n_ga (May 4, 2012)

Duck said:


> Hunting or online games like WOW


 Don't know bout huntin games, but we go to pogo alot. They a per year charge to get the full benefits. But alot of free stuff there to play on line !!


----------



## Jayfl77 (Jan 12, 2008)

||Downhome|| said:


> There are a few yet you need to change the master servers, you can google the new addresses.
> 
> Not nearly as many as there where in the hay day.
> 
> but I think they are all free except maybe the newest in the Franchise.


Yep, I still play every once in a while. That was the first multiplayer game I ever really got into. Too bad the rest of the sequels just went downhill.


----------



## scififan1234 (Nov 11, 2012)

RuneScape is a lot like WOW and is free to play (although pay members get perks) and runs in your browser, it's huge too. http://www.runescape.com/

TFC Team Fortress Classic is still up and kicking on the free alternate servers, i.e. no Steam, it's an FPS (First Person Shooter) where teams compete against each other to capture the other teams flag while protecting their own. A little older, but still great fun and great for under powered systems.

http://www.kongregate.com/ is the best agregator of online browser games, http://www.arcadeprehacks.com/ and http://www.hackedarcadegames.com/ have most of the same games pre-hacked(i.e. modified to have cheats applied or added)


----------

